# Dr Chronic's Nirvana White Widow



## ross (Aug 24, 2008)

This is my first time buying seeds, so I want to make sure I get this right.  From what I've read Dr Chronic is a trustworthy site, but could you guys give me the go ahead to make the purchase?  This is what I'm looking at the Nirvana White Widow.  Sorry I can't post a link; I don't have enough posts.

Thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2008)

Go ahead. You may get something like this.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

you may want to try a different strain to start. I have found WW to be a moderately hard starin to grow properly. Blueberry and bubblicious were both easy strains.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2008)

I thought it was easy enough. I don't remember doing anything special.


----------



## ross (Aug 25, 2008)

does dr chronic do stealth shipping?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 25, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I thought it was easy enough. I don't remember doing anything special.


 
All my WW were very nute and heat sensitive. You had to be very carefull when increasing the PPM's. I could probably be at 2000 ppm in my res if I didn't have that strain in my unit. I have had to gradually increase it to 1600 ppm to get where I am at without burning them.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 25, 2008)

BBP how long did you have them flower for. Both my Blueberry and WW seem to be far behind my Bubblicious. It is weird because they are all 8-9 week strains and I have them in optimal growing conditions.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2008)

i just ordered white widow from the doc and afhani i cant wait!!!


----------



## gagjababy (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got my Northern Lights today, he sent them out last tuesday! I am on the east coast in the states. He does send stealth but also includes the breeders pack.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2008)

did you choose stealth but in pack? so you think if you ordered on a monday they would of gotten their on friday or saturday? on confirmation email it just said thankyou for trusting the doc, and a couple other things.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 25, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> BBP how long did you have them flower for. Both my Blueberry and WW seem to be far behind my Bubblicious. It is weird because they are all 8-9 week strains and I have them in optimal growing conditions.


Somewhere around 70 days.


----------



## gagjababy (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> did you choose stealth but in pack? so you think if you ordered on a monday they would of gotten their on friday or saturday? on confirmation email it just said thankyou for trusting the doc, and a couple other things.


Yes, I chose stealth repack. When you order he sends you confirmation. When he mails them out you get a "you have incoming" e-mail.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 13, 2008)

ive ordered from the doc, got all the emails i needed, now its a waiting game, i will update with results


----------

